# Trailer for drain cleaning



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Just wondering how it works out for you guys that use a trailer to transport your drain cleaning equipment. I have a small 6x12 enclosed trailer thinking of devoting it to this purpose. I have three trucks and only one set of drain machines, only cable machines no jetter yet.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

It's a pain in the neck, but I'm saving for that sweet Nissan Work van.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats exactly what I use. 

I have in it:

JNW brute jetter
65 gallon water tank
Portable jetting reel
portable hose reel for filling the tank

Spartan 2001
Spartan 300
Spartan 100 (2 drums)

Ridgid 200' seesnake 
LT1000
Panasonic tough book 

This pic doesnt have the 65 gallon tank in it. That sits in front of the Jetter


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

There's a lot of money in that trailer. Hope you keep it in a safe place.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If you are doing suburban or rural jobs there great! In the city it's too hard for parking and when you get a spot the nice ramp on the trailer is out weighed by the distance you have to bring the equipment.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

knuckles said:


> There's a lot of money in that trailer. Hope you keep it in a safe place.


 
If its not behind my truck, its in my heated shop with the alarm on. Its insured for $50k. I made it very clear to my Insurance company that if it got stolen, I didnt need any excuses....Just a check within 24hrs. I set the price high so I could shop quickly and rush things if needed.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

JAraiza said:


> It's a pain in the neck, but I'm saving for that sweet *Nissan *Work van.




jap Crap .................:yes:


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have used it some and most of the time it is a pain but at least any of the guys can use it and not tie up the other trucks. I have a sewer rooter 92 , mini rooter , super vee and then a gorlitz for those really long lines with no clean outs. When i get after hours calls I hate having to switch trucks because there is always something in my truck that i need and its at the shop.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a very small shop. It works for me, I have everything in my van plus some extras I keep in the trailer. Trying to fit everything in my van (drain cleaning) it wont all fit. I like taking everything I have to every job.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> Thats exactly what I use.
> 
> I have in it:
> 
> ...


Nice, but how do you keep it all from slinging around?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Nice, but how do you keep it all from slinging around?


 
The jetter and water tank are ratchet strapped to the floor. 

The hose reels and camera are bungee'd to the walls. 

The rodding machines if backed up to the wall actually dont move. 

I also drive carefully.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I also drive carefully.



Of course you do.

But I'm worried about the other guy.:jester:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*nice set up*



RedRubicon2004 said:


> The jetter and water tank are ratchet strapped to the floor.
> 
> The hose reels and camera are bungee'd to the walls.
> 
> ...


Those tie down rails are awesome, how about lowering them down and putting them to work?

I use and am very happy that same system in my cut-way van.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

I have all must stuff in a very cramped 5x10 trailer.

Spartan 300, Mytana Camera, Generator, Cart Jet, supplies, and my spartan 100 drum. Its tight, but I like the fact that I can unhook it and use my truck for other stuff. 

A 3/4 ton van would be sweet tho so I could pull my trailer jet AND have the cable machine w/ me at the same time. But its not happening right now. 

I like the setup, but like was said before, i do a lot of rural/small city type stuff, so i'm not in big towns trying to get around.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


No.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> Those tie down rails are awesome, how about lowering them down and putting them to work?
> 
> I use and am very happy that same system in my cut-way van.


 
I have upper and lower rails on the walls.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


May we be left alone to discuss our trade?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


Holy crap dude you may as well SCRAM. Judging by your username you must be a troll posing as a plumber ANY plumber knows what these machines are.

Bye bye.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


It's for giving colonoscopies. You first...


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


GOOD BYE 

Asking a dumb question like that will get you banned 

GOOD BYE


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

theplumbingdr said:


> May i know the use of this machine


Man your lucky this is the kinder gentler Plumbing Zone.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

that is one loaded trailer lot of equipment nice lay out and organized


----------

